# How to transfer car ownership in the Philippines



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Your vehicle’s Official Receipt (OR) and Certificate of Registration (CR) both come with a name. The name on these documents indicate who legally owns the vehicle. Serving as the birth certificate of a vehicle, if you do plan on buying someone else’s car, you will need to get the name on the CR, and subsequently, the OR transitioned over to your name. This process could take a bit of time and effort, but it’ll all be worth it as you drive off with a car that is truly yours to call. 

*Prepare documents*
*Deed of Sale *
The first document that you need to produce is a deed of sale. Make sure that you get this prepared before you buy the used car with the owner whose name appears on the OR/CR. Both parties must sign this document and it will be addressed to you and lay out the foundations of the sale and serve as the legal document for the transaction. 
*Photocopies of IDs and signatures *
Apart from that, you need to have proof of identity with you. That means that you have to have at least three different IDs, preferably a government-issued document. Have three photocopies of these from the seller and then also have them sign it as it will be needed for the transfer process and clearance process. 
*Get PNP-HPG clearance *
Now, another thing that you have to do in this case is to get clearance from the PNP-HPG organizations. Prepare these bits of information in order to get this clearance form. 

Deed of sale with assumption of mortgage car
Vehicle’s OR/CR
Cancellation/Release/Assumption of Mortgage (For mortgaged vehicles) 
Secretary's Certificate (If the vehicle was a company-owned vehicle)
Special Power of Attorney (if the vehicle was sold through another person)
Duly accomplished MVIR (To be done by the inspectors) 
Cir-91-137: Confirmation of CR/OR (if issued by other LTO Agency)
Endorsement from the Insurance Company to the New Owner
Your Taxpayer's Identification Number (TIN)
If you can head over to Camp Crame to get your documents filed it could be much better and easier for you, however, if you are looking for a convenient location in order to get clearance, then most LTO offices will have a PNP-HPG satellite office on the premises or off to the side. Seek these satellite offices out so you only have to take one trip. 

*Transaction*
Make sure that all your documents are in order before you transact or head over to the transaction window of the LTO district office, and bring the vehicle you will be changing the name of for good measure. 

PNP-HPG Clearance Certificate 
Original Certificate of Registration (CR)
Latest original Official Receipt (OR) 
The Original Deed of Sale 
Appropriate insurance cover (CTPL)
Taxpayer's Identification Number (TIN)
Accomplished and approved Motor Vehicle Inspection Report or MVIR
Once all of these documents are filled out and completed, head on over to the appropriate transaction counter of your preferred LTO office. 

*Inspection*
The inspector will then or can reinspect your vehicle once more to check that everything on the document is correct.

*Payment*
Afterward, you must submit the documents and all other items to the appropriate counter, then the payment for the change of name must be made as well. The evaluator will give you the cost prior to payment. 
*Estimated costs: *

Legal Research fund P10
Transfer of ownership P50
Computer fee P159.06
Estimated total P229.06
*Receive and Photocopy all documents*
After that, the last step is to simply receive your documents, and then have them photocopied. Usually, there will be some photocopying machines near or in the office, and they can get your documents copied for a nominal fee. Our advice is to get as many copies as your OR/CR as needed plus a few more just in case. It would also be wise to place all these documents in a safe place when storing them at your house. 
Auto deal article


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When we brought ours we made it a condition of purchase that the dealer handled all that for us. No hassle at all.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Is it still big problems to get licence plates ok soon, or is that solved?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Is it still big problems to get licence plates ok soon, or is that solved?





Lunkan said:


> Is it still big problems to get licence plates ok soon, or is that solved?


Has not been solved. I had to pay 500 pesos for my license plate and never did receive a new one, sold my car with the original plate, I inquired at the LTO and the fixers outside told me that I'll never get a plate my car was too old but I've seen brand new motorcycles with what looks like paper drivers license plates.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Lunkan said:


> Is it still big problems to get licence plates ok soon, or is that solved?


Purchased a new car a couple of years ago and the plates turned up 2 weeks later with the dealer installing them at our home.
New motorbike purchased over 2 years ago and still no plates.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Finally got the black & white plate last year for the SUV after a 4 year wait. Still no new Motorcycle plate, it's been 4 years. Recall that they are supposed to be issuing the LARGE MC plates for both front/rear.

President Duterte signs law requiring larger front and rear motorcycle plates
March 14, 2019
SOURCE: President Duterte signs law requiring larger front and rear motorcycle plates

LTO seeks outside help to produce plates amid huge backlog 
June 23, 2021
SOURCE: LTO seeks outside help to produce plates amid huge backlog

LTO requesting ₱2.5B to produce 18M motorcycle plate*s*
June 28, 2021
SOURCE: LTO requesting ₱2.5B to produce 18M motorcycle plates


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

M.C.A. said:


> *Payment*
> Afterward, you must submit the documents and all other items to the appropriate counter, then the payment for the change of name must be made as well. The evaluator will give you the cost prior to payment.
> *Estimated costs: *
> 
> ...


That number is really low. Actual cost is $5k to $7k to transfer the title. For this reason almost no one does the transfer and just leaves the vehicle in the original purchasers name. Then it changes hands numerous times and the original purchaser still shows up on the OR and CR. 

If you ever sell something keep in mind that your name will be on the paperwork at the LTO forever. In California you just fill out a form that says you sold the vehicle and send it to the DMV thereby eliminating your responsibility of the vehicle (never seen or heard of such a thing here). Here someone could rob a bank with your old car and they would come looking for you based on the license plate and LTO records.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

We brought our pickup in late October and the registration was due the following January, did the name change at the same time. All went swimmingly, I think we paid about 9k pesos all told for both the registration and name change.


----------

